# Jacinta 3000 posts!



## sergio11

Congratulations for your 3000 posts, Jacinta!​ 
Good job!​ 
I always appreciate your postings and read them with interest.​







 ​


----------



## alc112

Congratulations Jacinta!!!!


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulations Jacinta!

Quality and helpfulness
are the hallmarks of all your posts.

 
It's an ongoing pleasure to be your colleague in these forums.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu​ ​


----------



## lsp

CONGRATULATIONS, JACINTA!


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns, Jacinta!


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Jacinta! Thank you so much for all your help.


----------



## mjscott

_Jacinta, you have always been so good and helpful without injuring the curious mind brave enough to try tackling a new language--yet upholding the integrity of proper language. May your graciousness be an example to all. Congratulations!_​


----------



## Artrella

*Jacinta thank you for helping us always!! Congratulations C!!!*  ​ For you


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Congratulations Jacinta!!!! And 3,000 "thank you"s for your generous contributions to this place.


----------



## Whodunit

Congratulations to you and thank you very much for your help in the English forum.


----------



## Rayines

_FELICITACIONES, JACINTA! Siempre muy útiles tus preguntas!  _


----------



## ILT

Congratulations on your first 3000 posts!!!  It's always a pleasure to learn from your contributions. Thanks. 

ILT


----------



## elroy

*CONGRATULATIONS!*

You've been around for a while, but from the very beginning I could tell you were intelligent, insightful, and helpful.

Here's to 3000 more posts!​


----------



## Like an Angel

*¡*¡*¡Congratulations Jacinta!*!*!* 
Thank you for your help and for making me think things about my mother tongue that I would have never thought!
​


----------



## Phryne

*
!!!!FELICIDADES JACINTA!!!!!


*​


----------



## la grive solitaire

*CONGRATULATIONS, JACINTA!  *​


----------



## lauranazario

Well-deserved congratulations to an esteemed Forera whose contributions are always top-notch!   

Saludos,
LN


----------



## jacinta

¡Hola, estimados foreros! Thank you all for the nice words.  What a great opportunity we all have here in this forum to amplify our own worlds just a little more.  Here's to a long-lasting friendship


----------



## VenusEnvy

jacinta said:
			
		

> Here's to a long-lasting friendship


You bet it is! I remember you from the very beginning, when this forum was simply three itty-bitty rooms! It has grown, and we're so happy to be growing with you, Jacinta! Congrats on your words as a forera, and now as part of the Mod-Squad!


----------



## timpeac

Many congratulations!


----------

